# Ordered dry ferts!



## tyjo1334 (Feb 26, 2013)

I ordered-
Ferrous gluconate
Magnesium sulfate
Potassium sulfate
Iron chelate 13
Potassium phosphate
Plantex CSM + boron
Potassium nitrate

And rootmedic complete capsules.

Now where can I find some direction on how to dose these exact ferts I have coming?


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

A very good calculator is at:
http://calc.petalphile.com/

May I ask why you ordered Ferrous gluconate & Iron chelate in addition to Plantex CSM+B?
Plantex is mainly an iron supplement. It contains 7% iron and the trace elements are way less.
Iron chelate contains 13% and Ferrous gluconate is an iron supplement also.
Be careful you do not over dose Iron.


----------



## tyjo1334 (Feb 26, 2013)

Honestly I couldn't find good guidance so I just ordered a few things I thought were necessary with the little research I did and I figured some extra iron sources wouldn't be a bad option because I have a lot of red plants in my tank. I only am only dosing dry powder 1/16 tsp of iron chelate and 1/16 tsp ferrous gluconate once a week


----------



## tyjo1334 (Feb 26, 2013)

And I am following this schedule for the remainder of the nutrients.

Sunday	50% water change. Add Macros (KNO3, KH2PO4)
Monday	Add TNC Trace (CSM+B)
Tuesday	Add Macros (KNO3, KH2PO4)
Wednesday	Add TNC Trace (CSM+B)
Thursday	Add Macros (KNO3, KH2PO4)
Friday	Add TNC Trace (CSM+B)
Saturday	Rest day


----------



## tyjo1334 (Feb 26, 2013)

By the way I am dosing a 75g high lighting, co2 injected, heavily planted tank.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds like you are kinda following EI. Just for your reference I also have a 75g high light CO2 injected tank with lots of color. It has been going for 2+ years now. 
I dose by weight as follows: 
6g KNO3
.5g KH2PO4
6g K2SO4
12g CaSO4
12.5g MgSO4
.45g CSM+B
I only dose twice a week. Then I water change 30-50%. 
When I first started I was under the impression that more iron meant more red but experience has taught me that if you find a plant likes lots of iron to color up then give it more iron. But not all red plants like lots of iron. For me adding more PO4 helps get more color.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Freshylief,
Do you have very soft water? Your calcium and magnesium dose seems high.

Tyjo1334,
So that you know, Ferrous glutonate does not stay in solution long as do the other iron supplements. Its been suggested that the plants use it up quickly and /or some of it is absorb by the substrate. So if you test for it about 2 hours after dosing, your result will not be accurate. You may not get a reading at all. But the other two iron supplements will give you a test reading.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

rjordan393
No my tap water is not soft but it is low in Mg compared with the Ca. and my tank has been established for a while. I dose based on seeing deficiencies and then raising what I think is needed. I have to admit I am not sure why my tank seems to need so much Ca. and Mg. but if I lower the amount I have serious veining in most of my plants and other deficiencies show up quick. 

tyjo1334
I used to dose using tsp. but then I bought cheap scale and measure by weight it is easier to make small changes that way and dial in exactly how much of each fert is needed.


----------



## tyjo1334 (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't have an iron test kit do you guys recommend me getting one if so which one? And this is my first time with dry ferts so I really need guidance. I'm used to using seachem flourish liquid products. Freshylief do you recommend I not follow the schedule I posted and follow your dosing instead?


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

No I do not recommend just following my fertz and schedule. I recommend following seachems directions for their products. Stick to your own. And I think you need to keep reading on here and watch your plants to see what they do. Follow your plants and keep asking questions until you feel like you understand what you are doing. Don't be afraid to try things.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have been using the Nutrafin line of test kits by Hagen. The Iron test is one of them. No complaints.


----------



## tyjo1334 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok thank you I am going to follow the schedule I posted above for about 30 days and then adjust as needed


----------

